# new fry in my tank



## go hard (Jan 18, 2008)

I jmust of had a breeding pair in my Tank of Rbp's I have 4 of them & one was acting crazy a week ago..very aggressive towards me & the other 3..well behold 2days ago I see about 20 lilfry feeding off the pellets...i ran out got 5g & a sponge filter & netted the most I could out the 55g tank I still see 3 or 4 swiming around..but the rest that are in the 5g ...

now how do I keep these lil guys ...& feed them as well.. iam totally lost w/this ..whole thing...


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

do you have pictures of your tank? and congrats!


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

How are the fry doing?


----------

